# How many Red Cherry Shrimp?



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I am going to put about 70 in my tank once they grow large enough. 1 per gallon is recommended by some but others say you can go higher. The ones I am raising love algae wafers, and just about any other food.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

How many? As many as you can afford! :hihi: 

Cherries are small. They won't make a big dent in your bio-load. If you need an algae crew, Cherries can play a role, but I wouldn't make them the "backbone" of an algae eating crew. For an algae eating crew, I would consider some Cherries in addition to some Amanos, Otos and/or an SAE or two.

Mike


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

When you consider I have about 200 in a 20 I'd say you can have more then you can find. As Momo said, thay are just a part of a multi-pronged approach to algae control


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! 200 in a 20! I wnder how many are swimming in my 75G? 

Gnat, it's no wonder you are able to sell them at such a great price!

Mike


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

gnatster said:


> When you consider I have about 200 in a 20 I'd say you can have more then you can find. As Momo said, thay are just a part of a multi-pronged approach to algae control


Mercy! What are you feeding those things? Algae wafers lace with Viagra?

Seriously--what are you feeding them? I just started with wafers. My only pregnant Cherry Shrimp (pregnant when I bought the lot) dies after I had her 2 weeks.


----------



## kk (Oct 6, 2003)

I like the idea of an "algae crew". I had been considering the purchase of either SAE's or Oto's or Shrimp. I guess I can do all.

Any specific advise on keeping the Shrimp? I have rainbows in my tank with a lone yoyo loach. Any potential problems with this combination?


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

I did an experiment once, I have a tank with 3 Burmese loaches, put in 1 Japonica and boy, I didn't know which ones were faster, the Burmese loaches or the glass cat fishes ... good thing I still had the Japonica in the fish net (which was pressed against the tank wall).

Needless to say that tank has NO shrimps whatsoever :tongue:


----------



## Inzeos (Sep 10, 2004)

Wish I could find them in my area, seems the only shrimps the LFS carry are bamboo or ghost.


----------



## Crs2fr (Sep 22, 2004)

at my lfs they sell..ghost, and two other kind.. like transparent, and a small red, but not cherry.. man for the transparent and red one's they wanted 10$ each.. you could barley see em they were so little.... 10 bucks... geez... does that sound right?

chris


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

$10 for a ghost shrimp, definitely NOT! $10 for a red ... depending on how badly you want them ... how about bugging them to lower the price and say that you are considering getting some more. If they won't lower it, then I would say that they are way too pricey.


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Hmm, that doesn't sound right at all. Maybe if you lived in Canada (because our fish prices are insanely high), but you should only be seeing about $3-5 for cherries. If it's not a cherry, I have no idea.


----------

